# another package like MIRO for internet TV broadcasts



## mfaridi (Feb 3, 2009)

I need another package like MIRO for internet TV broadcasts
but I can find 
which package can do this for me ?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 3, 2009)

there is no answer ?


----------

